#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How to ensure that an app is totally safe to install from Google play store?

## Adiza

Hey guys, 
The Android users install their apps through the Google play store, where a lot of developers chose to sell their apps because it is cheaper than the iPhone market. 
But, the Android users have vulnerabilities to download apps which may be a clone/trash. And also the searching is not accurate in google play store. Recently the Triout spyware was found from an app of play store, which can take calls, SMS, every pictures and video from the victim's smartphone.



Are there any ways to find out that an app is 100% safe before installing it from play store?

----------

